# Địa chỉ công ty thi công phòng sạch TPCN chuyên nghiệp – 4



## hatmitdoan (27 Tháng năm 2021)

Có cần thiết phải thi công phòng sạch TPCN không? Thi công thế nào cho đạt chuẩn, địa chỉ công ty nào thi công phòng sạch TPCN chuyên nghiệp, tham khảo bài viết sau để có thêm thông tin chi tiết cho mình nhé

*Quy trình thi công phòng sạch TPCN*


Tiếp nhận yêu cầu khảo sát
Tư vấn và trình bày phương án, tạo nên bản vẽ chi tiết
Thống nhất ý kiến để thi công lắp đặt
Hoàn thiện test thử hệ thống, hướng dẫn quản lý và vận hành
Hỗ trợ vận hành, bảo trì, bảo hành
*>>> Thông tin chi tiết về dự án đã hoàn thành tham khảo tại: 

THi công phòng sạch TPCN thế nào là đạt chuẩn*

Để đạt chuẩn GMP, khi thi công phòng sạch GMP cần đạt được những tiêu chuẩn về mức độ vi dinh, độ bụi. Ngoài những tiêu chuẩn trên thì thi công phòng sạch cũng cần phải đảm bảo một số tiêu chuẩn khi xây dựng nhà xưởng như độ an toàn nhà xưởng hay như hệ thống phòng cháy chữa cháy.

Hiện nay TPCN thường được áp dụng theo các tiêu chuẩn GMP - WHO quy định ở các cấp độ sạch A,B,C,D khác nhau tùy thuộc vào sản phẩm của doanh nghiệp

*Địa chỉ công ty thi công phòng sạch TPCN chuyên nghiệp*


AKME cam kết với khách hàng khi tư vấn thiết kế phòng sạch TPCN đạt GMP
Chất lượng tin cậy: được tư vấn bởi các chuyên gia trong lĩnh vực GMP
Đảm bảo chứng nhận GMP
Giá cả hợp lý: Chúng tôi luôn cải tiến mang đến cho khách hàng những giá trị phù hợp và hợp lý nhất để tối ưu ngân sách cho các doanh nghiệp
Bảo hành: AKME luôn có đội ngũ nhân sự cùng chính sách của công ty để đảm bảo nhà máy, xưởng sản xuất có thể hoạt động ổn định
Thông tin chi tiết về *TƯ VẤN - THIẾT KẾ - THI CÔNG PHÒNG SẠCH*, vui lòng liên hệ:

*Công ty TNHH Thương mại & Kỹ thuật Anh Khang

Hotline: 1900 636 814

Email: 

Website: 

Add: Số 184 Phúc Diễn, Nam Từ Liêm, Hà Nội*


----------

